# UMIK-1 input levels too low to measure



## gooddoc (Jul 17, 2010)

I have UMIK-1 and I'm having problem with input levels too low for measurement without cranking sweep volumes up to crazy levels. How do I get input levels up? I have ASIO4ALL v2 device selected and the default-12 dBFS sweep level. When I go to "Make a Measurement", the levels are too low unless I really crank the volume into the 90+ dB range.

Any thoughts? I feel a bit lost here...

Thanks


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

USB mics have fixed gain and lower output levels. Use REW V5.01 beta 17, and never turn the volume up beyond a level you would be comfortable listening to for a long period.


----------



## gooddoc (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks John,

Should I just ignore the "level too low" warning? I assumed the measurement may not be accurate with too low of an input.

I think there may be a way to adjust the sensitivity of the UMIK-1, but I'm just researching that now. If I could increase the sensitivity, perhaps that might solve the problem? Am I barking up the right tree?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

If you use V5.01 beta 17 there shouldn't be a warning with the UMIK-1, when you plug it in REW should ask if you want to use it for measurement and prompt you for the calibration file. You can increase levels using the Windows recording volume control for the UMIK-1, or the input volume setting on the REW soundcard preferences after the UMIK-1 has been selected as the input (they both adjust the same thing), but levels should be fine for measurement with the default settings.


----------



## RossoDiamante (Aug 12, 2013)

This is great. I was running into exactly the same thing last night! Very timely information. I will download the latest update tonight.


----------



## jimmytheweasel (Apr 11, 2012)

If using Mac, under utilities go to Audio midi Setup and increase the input ( Umik 1 Gain : 12 db ) volume from .32 ( 0 db ) to a value of say .76 ( 17 db) and check levels at the measuring stage. Should say levels ok.


----------

